# When BOB food runs out?



## teenprepper1 (Jan 13, 2013)

What to do when BOB food runs out??? How can i guarantee a meal to me and my family. we have tons of weapons. but hunting isn't reliable. any ideas


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Well if i was you , I would just research edible plants in my free time and then when you run out of B.O.B food , just go and find plants . I know its nothing compared to a flipping roman noodles or anything lol , but at least you and your family would have something in y'all's stomachs .


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

BOB Bug Out Bag
BOL Bug Out Location
BOB gets you to your BOL
(So that you are not SOL)


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Close to water? Learn to fish. The inner strands of 550 cord make great fishing line. You can run a length of cord or vine over a stream or small river with lines hanging down every couple of feet with baited hooks. You can weave a funnel shaped basket out of vines and place in a natural funnel of a river and catch fish. Take the para cord strands and if you have the time, weave a gill net to stretch across a stream. You can sharpen a stick and spear fish. You can dam up a stream where you know there are fish, crush up some black walnut husks and dump them in the water at your dam and stun fish enough to grab them by hand. 

Baiting is easy cause there are bugs everywhere. In an ocean setting you can trap fish and mollusks in tidal pools by damming them in at high tide. A little crab, fish guts or chunks, or shrimp will catch you a nice meal with a hook and line on a pole. 

Like mentioned before, learn wild plants and bugs to eat. In an urban situation don't be afraid to procure food from abandoned houses and stores. 

Learn how to use snares and traps. You can always catch something if you have patience. 

So many options for food.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok I hate it when folks get harsh on a new guy but…
Ok I see that your name is TEEN prepper so I will back off
Some 
Just a small but kick.
Did you ever pay attention in history class?
When / if society rebuilds it will have to be at least slightly similar.
So in your BOB you should have a few seeds that you DON'T 
eat on the way to your BOL.
In case you have to settle elsewhere.
At your BOL you should have MANY seeds 500 lbs of various 
kinds.
And enough food to last every one in your party until harvest.
And you should be growing something / anything NOW !
If all you are able/allowed is a peeonee plant get it going.
Hey young person you are our future our hope!
Not cranky old farts like me!
P.S. I am so glad you are here!!!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

You could always stash extra stores in a few seperate locations for resupply if you dont have a specific bol. Otherwise, its hunting, fishing, and gathering/scavenging. You should be doing these things to stretch your stashes anyway or keep em for winter when these activities are less productive.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh yea learn about the Yukon gold rush.
Each man had to take 700 lbs of food over the pass.
Or IF he lived to see the top of the pass with 650 lbs
the Canadian Mounties would turn him around at gunpoint
and send him right back down the American side past all the
dead men who didn't make it!
And the pass was to steep for a dog.
So what was the food list that made up that 700 lbs?
Ask your teacher I'm to old to remember the family stories 
correctly.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

My personal strategy is to only eat BOB or BOL food when hunting/fishing/trapping/foraging hasn't yielded any results. To me the question becomes,"What do I have in my BOB to eat now that I haven't been able to scrounge any food?" Not saying my strategy is better, but it works for me... :wave:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe you should look in to sprouting. You can carry the seeds with you and sprout them as you need them. I use to sprout mung beans in a mesh bag while camping.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

teenprepper1 said:


> What to do when BOB food runs out??? How can i guarantee a meal to me and my family. we have tons of weapons. but hunting isn't reliable. any ideas


From the mid 70's to the late 1990' my long term preps were based upon bugging out and living in the bush. For decades I trained, practiced, primitive survival skills. Read books, took courses, survival camped on three continents. Laid caches along several routes with the intent of living my life out in the bush. It is exactly why I am adamant that bugging out is an option of last resort when all other choices have been taken from you. Even stock piling for long term survival is a dead end road. When your stock piles run out you die. It is possible to bug out into the wilderness and survive the duration of your life based upon what you can carry on your back and cached along the way. *IF* you have all the necessary skills and mindset. Mountain men and trappers did it for hundreds of years. It will be a meager subsistence hand to mouth existence at best. *IF* you have all the skills and knowledge necessary. Yes I know I said that twice. IMHO, if you have not lived in the wilderness with what you can carry on your back for an extended period of time. The likelihood of you being able to do that after SHTF is slim and none.

Ideally bugging out means that you have a destination to go to. A safe secure location where you can become self sustaining. The problem is that unless your location is already self sustaining providing all you need to live, your chances of success are less than meager and none.

That opinion is based upon our experience of developing a self sustaining homestead for the past decade. In 03 we bought a defensible plot of land adjoining a million acres of pristine wilderness. A lifetime of skills, knowledge and experience. Adequate financial resources to buy most anything we need in a instant. We have fertile soil a decent growing season infinite water an abundant natural resources. Yet after a decade we are not yet fully self sustaining. Among other things our power will run out in four years. Our live stock will be hopelessly inbred in just a few generations. Our crops still do not yet provide 100% of our needs.

What are your chances when you WILL NOT even know all the tools and equipment you will need, much less have them. Not only are your crops not in the ground you do not know how much your plants will produce or how many you need to sustain you. Where is your power, water, livestock?

Assuming that you do not have the skills to live out your life eeking out an existence on a diet of rodents, maggots and unknown weeds. You will die, relying on your bug out bag to survive. Unless you become very successful at robbery and murder.

I am not saying any of this to demean you or make it sound like it is hopeless or that you are doing it all wrong. Rather I am trying to give you food for thought. You are asking the right questions. Keep on doing what you are doing. Put together a solid bug out bag in case you are left with no choice but to run. Stock pile what you need to survive for three weeks, than three months, six months, a year. Keep in mind that the length of time you stock pile for will be how long you will live after SHTF, unless you provide yourself with other options. While you are doing that learn take classes, training courses practice what you learn. Hunt, fish, camp, hike, regularly, get healthy, stay healthy, eat well, exercise. Take a look at how you want to live. What are you prepping for, how long. Than develop a plan to meet your needs


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

toss some of the weight you're carring in weapons, add more food to carry and scrounge more food as you travel. If you're traveling thru enemy territory and doing it right, you shouldn't need a weapon.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> toss some of the weight you're carring in weapons, add more food to carry and scrounge more food as you travel. If you're traveling thru enemy territory and doing it right, you shouldn't need a weapon.


And if you do need one than what? Suppose you don't want to hunt or eat meat just live that one week worth of food you are carrying than lay down and die.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

If you need something that goes bang or boom to defend yourself with or hunt with, you've given away your position as soon as you pull the trigger anyway. Anyone else in earshot will come running to see who's in trouble or who needs help fending off an intruder from their turf. If you're outnumbered and outgunned, and you're not the defenders of the turf, you're probably going to be in a bad way.

Think OPSEC when you decide to go on a hunt with a firearm post-SHTF. I'd rather use a slingshot or primitive means to trap, or even a pellet rifle, and harvest a more meager existence of small game than go for the stuff too big to eat and/or preserve for future meals. You don't have to make much noise to effectively take down wildlife...even some large game can be had with a spear and some planning. Don't forget archery...that's a given for short-range stopping ability with a seasoned archer and careful shot.

Having no firearms? No, not a good plan unless you have very stealthy practices...but using them only as a last resort, when no other means will suffice...then be gone from the area shortly after if you don't want to have to use it repeatedly, shortly thereafter.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Let's be nice to the young prepper who is at least thinking about "what ifs". Kudos for that.

The worst thing you can do is operate without a plan. Start with lists - the basic Who, What, Where, When, How, and WHY.

The _Who_ are the people you are including in your plan. They should each have responsibilities.

The _What _is what do you want to accomplish. There are two basic choices: bug in or bug out. Each one carries with it a time frame. How long do you stay put, how long does it take you to get somewhere else, what are you doing to do when you get there?

_Where _is a list of the potential areas such as relatives who will take you and your family in for a period of time. Or it's a place where (you think) no one else will go. Keep in mind a thousand people are thinking the same as you. If you already have a place in mind (hoping it's property already within your family), then you can stage seeds for gardening, build a chicken coop, see if there is someplace you can stage food that has cooler temperatures and not subject to critters or people.

_When_ do you make your decisions? Do you give yourself XX hours to decide to bug in or bug out? Is the family on board with the concept of when it's time, it's time.

_How_ will you get where you need to go and how will you be able to have food and clean water?

Start with easy answers. If it gets complicated, back off and take another direction. There is no hard and fast rule for prepping. The most important thing is to get started and that's what you're doing.

I realize your knee-jerk reaction is you've already done those things and you're trying to solve this ONE problem. It's a process. If the process works, then the problems are resolved. Back up a bit and see how you got to the question you posted on this board.

You'll need to remind us every now and then (in case we get clueless with your forum name) that you are a young person just starting out.

Welcome to forum.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

LongRider said:


> And if you do need one than what? Suppose you don't want to hunt or eat meat just live that one week worth of food you are carrying than lay down and die.


 I didn't say not to have any weapon,I said that you shouldn't need it. You said that you have* tons of weapons*.maybe just a figure of speech, but if you're just trying to BO and stay alive, you keep out of sight, if you want to confront everyone that you see, carry all the weapons and forget the food. Homeless people have been surviving in Americas cities for yrs without weapons.

how many weapons do you think one person needs or can carry and still carry the things to survive while on the run?.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> You said that you have* tons of weapons*.maybe just a figure of speech,


That is a *bold faced LIE* I never ever said any such thing nor anything that could be distorted to mean that. Suppose we know what that makes you. Meet my ignore list I have no time to waste on people I believe have no integrity, credibility or honor.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

LongRider said:


> That is a *bold faced LIE* I never ever said any such thing nor anything that could be distorted to mean that. *Suppose we know what that makes you. Meet my ignore list *I have no time to waste on people I believe have no integrity, credibility or honor.


sounds great to me, but maybe if you hadn't butted into the conversation that i was having with the other person, I wouldn;t have mistaken the two of you, sorry about that. you don't need me and I certianly don't need you.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh Jeez, you two. #shake hands make up. Remember: we are all here to help each other. Getting pissed for little nothings is silly. Ecspecially when theres younguns watching.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Oh yea learn about the Yukon gold rush.
> Each man had to take 700 lbs of food over the pass.
> Or IF he lived to see the top of the pass with 650 lbs
> the Canadian Mounties would turn him around at gunpoint
> ...


The story: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klondike_Gold_Rush

Every person traveling to the goldfields of the Yukon Territory were required to take along one years worth of supplies. Every dealer of goods was ready to tell them exactly what they needed, and would sell the products to them at a very high price. There were also many how-to books written just for the prospector. Many were written by people that were never in the wilderness, let alone the Yukon.

List of items needed by miners as distributed by the Northern Pacific Railroad:

For each man:


FOOD: 
200 pounds of bacon 
400 pounds of flour 
85 pounds assorted dried fruit 
50 pounds cornmeal 
35 pounds rice 
24 pounds coffee 
5 pounds tea 
100 pounds sugar 
25 pounds fish 
15 pounds soup vegetables 
50 pounds oatmeal 
50 pounds dried potatoes 
50 pounds dried onions 
25 cans butter 
100 pounds beans 
4 dozen tins condensed milk 
15 pounds salt 
1 pound pepper 
8 pounds baking powder 
2 pounds baking soda 
1/2 pound mustard 
3/4 pound ginger 
36 pounds yeast cakes 
60 boxes of matches 
5 bars of soap 

CLOTHING: 
1 suit oil clothing 
3 pairs snag-proof rubber boots 
3 pairs heavy shoes 
1 dozen heavy socks 
6 pairs wool mittens 
3 suits heavy underwear 
2 pairs Mackinaw trousers 
2 pairs overalls 
2 hats 
4 heavy woolen overshirts 
1 Mackinaw coat 
1 heavy rubber-lined coat 
suspenders, hankerchiefs, snow glasses 
2 pairs of heavy woolen blankets 
2 oil blankets 
4 towels 
buttons, thread, needles 
5 yards mosquito netting 

EQUIPMENT: 
1 large bucket 
1 set granite buckets 
2 axes, plus extra handle 
2 picks 
handsaw 
whipsaw 
1 shovel 
pack strap 
6 files 
drawing knife 
brace and bits 
jack plane 
hammer 
3 chisels 
butcher knife 
200 feet, 3/8- inch rope 
10 pounds pitch 
5 pounds oakum 
2 caulking irons 
15 pounds nails 
tent 
canvas 
whet stone 
compass 
goggles 
quartz glass 
quicksilver 
2 frying pans 
coffee and tea pot 
40 pounds of candles 
eating utensils: plate, cup, knife fork, spoon 
pots and pans 
steel stove for 4 men 
gold pan 
gold scales 


Also additional items were noted, such as: medicines, reading matter, guns, ammunition and personal items.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> The story: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klondike_Gold_Rush
> 
> Every person traveling to the goldfields of the Yukon Territory were required to take along one years worth of supplies. Every dealer of goods was ready to tell them exactly what they needed, and would sell the products to them at a very high price. There were also many how-to books written just for the prospector. Many were written by people that were never in the wilderness, let alone the Yukon.
> 
> ...


Thats one helluva bob . Good list though. Just need a bol to stash it all in.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Thats one helluva bob . Good list though. Just need a bol to stash it all in.


There is no way that a BOB could carry all that ... a general BOB might be good for up to a week if it is packed properly with all the right stuff in it - and - the knowledge to use it all safely.

Combining the BOB with a BOV and then a BOL would be the only way to survive for months - just long enough to outlast the worst of what caused a person to BugOut in the first place ... and then comes the hope to rebuild.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Yeah. The bob comment was sarcasm. Id need three Clydesdale or hope my truck works to carry all that around. Bol would be great. Since I dont have one I have scouted spots and placed gear stategically around them. My bob will last me a month with limited small game hunting though. I dont live in the frozen north and have practiced a lot and it still wont be all that comfortable but can be done.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Combining the BOB with a BOV and then a BOL would be the only way to survive for months - just long enough to outlast the worst of what caused a person to BugOut in the first place ... and then comes the hope to rebuild.


And this is just what my supplies have been gathered for. I KNOW I cannot survive indefinitely on my property or with the skills/tools I have. I can survive long enough to ride the worst out and hope for better. If it does not get better within two years, well&#8230; I believe the Amish and some folks high in the hills will have to make a better world without me. That is not pessimistic, that is being a realist.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

When you talk about hunting being bad or spotty what are you thinking, deer? In a situation where you need to eat, ALL mammals are edible. Even down to Chipmunks and rats. Rat traps nailed to a tree with some seed will catch them. There is no reason for you to go hungry. The land will provide if you take care of it and are willing to eat the non-mainstream things that are available.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Think LONG PORK. There is plenty of that walking around.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

forluvofsmoke said:


> If you're outnumbered and outgunned, and you're not the defenders of the turf, you're probably going to be in a bad way.


As it should be the sooner raiders, marauders and those invading my turf are eliminated the better.


forluvofsmoke said:


> Think OPSEC when you decide to go on a hunt with a firearm post-SHTF. I'd rather use a slingshot or primitive means to trap, or even a pellet rifle, and harvest a more meager existence of small game than go for the stuff too big to eat and/or preserve for future meals.


Why? The reason I bought land with a million acre backyard of pristine wilderness is so I can hunt game to subsist on. As I said I think trying to live out of a BOB is a really bad idea. Despite what you assume large game is easily preserved. You may want to consider looking up smoking, curing drying and canning. Freezers are also excellent at preserving meat. My solar powered freezer has done an excellent job for the past decade. If it breaks down I suppose I'll have to drag the new one out of storage. 
You of course are free to choose to hunker down in some cave gnawing on rats and rodents. Me I prefer to sit on my deck watching movies, feasting on elk roast and oyster shooters while sipping single barrel bourbon. 
Which was the entire point of my original post. Prep on how you want to live after SHTF. We have choices. Some of us are not suited to playing Rambo raider. You are free to but please don't suggest that others make decisions based upon your choices. For me the only purpose of a BOB is to get me back to my homestead.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

LongRider said:


> As it should be the sooner raiders, marauders and those invading my turf are eliminated the better.
> 
> Why? The reason I bought land with a million acre backyard of pristine wilderness is so I can hunt game to subsist on. As I said I think trying to live out of a BOB is a really bad idea. Despite what you assume large game is easily preserved. You may want to consider looking up smoking, curing drying and canning. Freezers are also excellent at preserving meat. My solar powered freezer has done an excellent job for the past decade. If it breaks down I suppose I'll have to drag the new one out of storage.
> You of course are free to choose to hunker down in some cave gnawing on rats and rodents. Me I prefer to sit on my deck watching movies, feasting on elk roast and oyster shooters while sipping single barrel bourbon.
> Which was the entire point of my original post. Prep on how you want to live after SHTF. We have choices. Some of us are not suited to playing Rambo raider. You are free to but please don't suggest that others make decisions based upon your choices. For me the only purpose of a BOB is to get me back to my homestead.


Need a post shtf yard boy? Complete with combat experience, hopefully nursing degree, and wicked sense of humor. Will take pay in the form of the good life, food, and aforementioned bourbon  jk but a little jealous of the set up :congrat:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

oldasrocks said:


> Think LONG PORK. There is plenty of that walking around.


We were just talking about that. The feral hog population would be under control in a matter of months if we had a catastrophic event.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> We were just talking about that. The feral hog population would be under control in a matter of months if we had a catastrophic event.


It would be an interesting way to dispose of the bodies of intruders. Post SHTF of course.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Country Living said:


> We were just talking about that. The feral hog population would be under control in a matter of months if we had a catastrophic event.


Sorry to disappoint you. "long pork" is a reference to cannibalism. "long Pork" is human meat--meant as a joke.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> Sorry to disappoint you. "long pork" is a reference to cannibalism. "long Pork" is human meat--meant as a joke.


If it came down to it it wouldn't be a joke for long.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Grimm said:


> If it came down to it it wouldn't be a joke for long.


It'll be a GRIMM joke........


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

NO wonder the wife is fattening me up!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> NO wonder the wife is fattening me up!


http://www.churchofeuthanasia.org/e-sermons/butcher.html

http://www.thedrillpress.com/pam/2005-12-28/pam-2005-12-28-longpigmenudo-sawney.shtml


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

There are many small birds like sparrows, black birds ect, I knew a lady lived in post WWII Austria They ate many of these birds for food. How did they get them? sling shots, nets, ect. When your hungry food is food. She said many of them were made with brooth to have them go further. I will not mention cats, dogs ect as a food sorce. You have to think beyond your mind set as is today.

Was ask why I would take 2 dogs into back country with me when backpacking with what they needed. Dog food is food, then their is dog as food.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

webeable said:


> There are many small birds like sparrows, black birds ect, I knew a lady lived in post WWII Austria They ate many of these birds for food. How did they get them? sling shots, nets, ect. When your hungry food is food. She said many of them were made with brooth to have them go further. I will not mention cats, dogs ect as a food sorce. You have to think beyond your mind set as is today.
> 
> Was ask why I would take 2 dogs into back country with me when backpacking with what they needed. Dog food is food, then their is dog as food.


I posted last night that since I live on the beach I'd eat beached dolphin or seal. Not afraid to fish for small sharks or rays either.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

teenprepper1 said:


> What to do when BOB food runs out??? How can i guarantee a meal to me and my family. we have tons of weapons. but hunting isn't reliable. any ideas


Reading your post, I would venture you are new, so welcome...

Your BOB will run out of food, it is designed to do that, it only is suppose to get you out of dodge and to a safe location. If that safe location is over 3 days away, you have to have food stashed along the way. Wild plants will work, as well as wild game if still available, (most folks will over look small birds), fish is great (real quiet). Try to have a BOL within a reasonable distance, whether on foot or in a vehicle... But you still only have 3 days of food in your BOB...

ps: carrying too many weapons will only slow you down, if you are walking.

Good Luck


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Good luck with living off the land, I live here in the woods, farms all around me. I usually see some deer and turkeys every week but now I haven't seen any in about 3 weeks. I do see a few squirrels everyday, but they would be gone after the first day.
Now if there were a real crisis and people needed to eat, they wouldn't get anything around here, especially in the winter. Living off the land sounds romantic, but I wouldn't count on it. In the summer, I guess people could eat Ground up Protein, better know as worms.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> a little jealous of the set up :congrat:


That is not my intent. Rather I hope to inspire others. It is far more doable than many seem to think. This a way of life is not for everyone. For us it has more to do with the quality of life, than whether or not SHTF. I just posted a rather long description of where we are now here. If you are interested. If that way of life being a hick in the sticks feeding the livestock taking care of the garden, hunting, fishing, gathering wild food sounds like a better way of living than how you are living now. Than make a decision to make it happen. Forget about all the reasons it can't be done and focus on how to make it happen. You may be pleasantly surprised. That at least was my experience and is my hope for anyone who committed to a simpler more fulfilling way of life. Maybe not over night it didn't for us. But you can make it happen if you really want it. Best of luck


----------



## warhammer (Mar 10, 2013)

Start being a nomad, with a tee pee and follow game.


----------

